# Attention Scroll Sawers, question about wood buying.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Scroll sawers,

Found this site in the a search,

www.ocoochhardwoods.com

After looking at their prices, it looks to good to be true. I was wondering if anybody on here has dealt with them. If so, how was it, how was the wood quality. I was looking at the prices and they have walnut 1/8"x4"x24" for $4.75. I just paid $11.99 for a piece 1/8"x5"x24" at a "name brand" store.

Any thoughts or comments would be great.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ocooch is a good store. I have used it a number of times.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

customer service is excellant


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do a lot of scroll saw work. Double bevel inlay mostly, and I mill my own wood. I use walnut, maple, cedar and others. I buy one inch wood, rough. I re-saw it and plane to 3/8" thickness.


----------

